# Shell Script



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

I need help creating a shell script that will look in a folder/directory, find a certain file or files (based on names), and change the font and font size of the text file.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

computerman29642 said:


> change the font and font size of the text file.


Not possible with batch.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Would you have any other suggestions?


----------

